# Found a bunch if Fastboot menu's, SBF flash mode, recovery and more....



## nerdslogic

So I have a replacement D3 arriving here on Tuesday so I thought I would dig around this one a bit being that it is messing up anyway. Found a few things that should be helpful to us hopefully shortly....or now would be awesome.

Anyway...all of these started with battery out....hold the key first then insert battery and hit power...all the while holding the key.

Here we go

*Volume down* = AP Fastboot
*Both volume keys* = Boot menu with options for 

Normal
Recovery
AP fast
RP SBF Flash
RP only
AP RP USB Bypass
BP Tools

in this menu only volume down is used to navigate and volume up selects

*Right navigation arrow (keyboard)* = RP SBF Flash mode....same as in previous menu but takes you directly to it
*Up navigation arrow (keyboard*) = RP Fastboot Flash Mode
*M* = Same as both volume down and volume up
*B* = Vendor flash mode
*F* = fastboot flash mode

I am sure there are more and I will mess with it more tomorrow and post what I find.


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

you don't need to remove the battery to access these menus, you can simply power off then hold the volume button(or both), depending on which menu you'd like to access, then power on :grin2:


----------



## nerdslogic

yeah I know....but I was doing it quickly which is why I said all of it was done from battery pull.


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

fair enough i only mentioned it because the D3's battery cover can be bit finnicky unlike the sexy ***** of a battery door the D1 has/had


----------



## nerdslogic

oh....you can bypass activation by holding "a" until boot is complete.


----------

